# Soooo angry!!!!!!!



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there Ladies, I hope you dont mind me having a rant!!!!!!!!

Its a rather long story so Ill try my best to shorten it......I was told yesterday from the receptionist at my doctors that I had ovulated (this result has taken 4 days to get may I add... they kept telling me they weren't allowed to give them to me!) Anyway.. because she couldnt give me the levels yesterday, I was told to call back today to speak to the manager. For my own records I wanted the actual number so I could compare month to month..
I called back today and was firstly told that she didnt see the need to know the actual number!  and infact the number was 0.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I made an app there and then and saw the doctor this evening who explained they had got it wrong yesterday!!!! I havent stopped crying since walking out if there..
If all of this isnt hard enough as it is, this is all I need!!!! Id planned on getting up early to buy a test... Not now though!!!   feel completely heartbroken!!!
So.....More Norothisterone for me now!!!

sorry for the rant but I really needed to get that off my chest!!!!! I just cant believe it.....
How can they get these things wrong... its written on the blooming screen!!! 

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

big  to you 

It is terrible when things like that happen  and I hope the Dr is going to have a stern chat with the person who told you the incorrect info
Did the dr say anything about increasing your clomid dose after a couple of months if it isnt making you ovulate? 
lots of  to you
xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you for youre reply!

It was the doctor who gave the results to the receptionist!!! Im thinking he read last months results..
At my surgery there approx 10 docotors. The one I saw tonight told me to make an app to see a fertility specialist next week... Im assuming he will up my dosage.
I feel so frustrated tonight!! Im already on my second vodka and coke....!!!!

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Enjoy the drink 

I hope the fertility cons can help, let us know 

x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

O my God Im so sorry to hear that!! Thats so hard...      ... I wouldve went crazy. I find it so hard to get my results aswell because I always get people saying I cant give ut results over the phone... emmmm hello I need them!! Get ur feelings out and cry and allow yourself to move on from it... ur BFP will happen I know it        !! Enjoy ur drink and be good to yourself... I had a crazy week of crying an basically havin a breakdown but I took time out to recover and I feel a million times better!! Big hugs to you and take care.... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Incredible, isn't it  It's a bloody nightmare trying to get any info out of my GP's surgery. When I first called for my results [I was advised to do so] I was told I couldn't have them over the phone. I ranted and explained I have a cons appt due the next day and I needed the results to take with me. The receptionist reluctantly called me back and said "I don't know what it is you're looking for. Which one of these readings do you need to know about?" Err.. what?! ALL of them, please!? She gave me the Prog reading [just about] but neither of us had a clue what the other things were.. probably due to the fact she didn't know what she was reading in the first place 

The Doc called me later that day and explained that I could go and collect the results on paper. When I did so, the envelope was sealed!  They're MY flamin results! lol

Beggars belief..


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies for youre replies, it made me feel alot better!
My mum and DH are wonderful but I just feel like screaming 'You dont understand!!!!!' because I know you all do, it seems to help alot more...

Its our blinking blood for goodness sake!!! and whats the big deal with giving us one simple number.... I really dont understand!! and to give me completely the wrong results is unacceptable! 
What if they had got it round the wrong way last month and gave me the norothisterone to bring on my period?? There could have been a chance that I was pregnant!!!.. and god knows what would have happenned to the bubba!!!
Sooooo angry and upset..

I did have a good cry last night, my eyes were like golf balls this morning! but I do feel a little better today..
Onwards and upwards........!!!!

Thank you once again..

Good luck to you all on this hard journey xxx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Michelle, so sorry hun to hear about your story thats really awful you poor thing.   .
sorry havent messaged in a while things been so up in the air at the mo and very confused with regards to when i ov this month but hey ho testing in a few days i think if still no AF.
Hope you have a good bank hol tomoz anyway.
I really feel for you having to go on yet again more northisterone i know what its like but try not to get too down hun.  

Lots of love and hugs to you

Jewels,xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Jewels,

Lovely to hear from you... Hope youre well! HAve you tested yet??

Started the norothisterone this morning, and have put a letter together for our practice manager.. All this is so hard on its own, we shouldnt have to deal with being told the wrong results!!! Had 3 whole days of crying but feel a little better now.. 
I have to pull myself together and get on with it! I have a app with a different specialist on Thursday, Im hoping he will be better than the last!!!

Take care and good luck with testing....

xxx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey michelle,

What a bunch of MORONS, 
it only takes minutes for a gp to deliver results over the phone if that is your practices rules.  
Surely all blood result actual figures are relevent? What a stupid thing to say. 
Does that same rule apply for white/red blood counts(cancer patients) blood sugar levels(diabetes patients),
i think not. 

So sorry you've had such a sh***y time  things like this make my blood boil.

On a more     note..............
Is this fertility specialist at your gp's? if so hopefully you will now get the level of 
care you deserve, with someone who empathises with your situation and that will 
restore your confidence in the medics we all put our trust in.

  Hope you feel better today 

T xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle

I had a bad time getting my results before from the surgery.
The receptionist said to me she could not read the figures what made me  was that
the result was something like 24, how difficult is that to read.

It drives me mad, trying to get anywhere with ttc.

Hope your feeling better sorry you have had a bad time.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Michelle!

Hope the appt goes ok for you on thursday will be thinking about you!
Im ok anyway still not tested yet am at my parents house and am travelling back home tomoz so will see how i feel when i get back and if AF is still not here. Im actually quite scared to test and have that dissappointment AGAIN....!!!
lets hope you get some response from the practice manager its outrageous they can get it wrong!!!

Take care anyway

Jewels.x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Jewels and Bella...

Thank you girls for youre supportive words!! It makes me laugh (well not actually laugh...!) but every month I have the same headache when I phone for results!! Youre totallly right Jewels what you said about the more serious blood test results, this kind of mistake cannot be made!!
Its not rocket science for gods sake!! its just a flipping number   ....
My number was 50 last month, and you would think she had to read a note from the secret service!!!
Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh makes me so mad!!!!

My appointment is with a gyno doctor at my my surgery. I really want to be refered to the hospital but Im worried it has a waiting list, and I really cant waste any precious time..
Im hoping he will up my clomid dosage. I have actually met him before and he wasnt a particually nice man... I'll let you know how it goes. 
My mum and I wrote a lovely snotty letter today, so will be giving that in tomorrow and look forward to a response.

Jewels.. How many days late are you   I know that feeling of not wanting to do a test, as long as you dont know the answer there is still hope! I really hope and pray for you this month as I know your OH is going away soon...     let us know xx

Bella.. Was your test result for this month 24?? If so, will you be needing anything to help you with youre period this month? 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle

Im CD 37 today and still no sign of AF  . This month is all a bit of a mess up for me 
I thought i had ov,d early, but i never  so i had my bloods taken to early.

So im not sure when it happened, we may have missed it and never BMS.

Im fed up with taking clomid, only 2 more cycles and i will be finished.

Hope your feeling better? why do you need to be put on higher dose of clomid? i thought you were ov,d ?
good luck


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Bella, such a headache isnt it!!! have you tested this month?

Well..ive just got home and my appointment went better than expected. My new doctor isnt the nicest man you could meet but seems to know his stuff!
He told me I should have had my tubes checked, so has refered me for that. He also thinks I should be on at least 100mg of clomid so has upped my dosage.
He has also told me to stop taking the Norothisterone (said he wouldnt have given it to me!!) after 5 days instead of 10 and if I dont have a period within 3 days I should just start the clomid.... Now this has completely surprised me as I always thought you should have a period before clomid!!!!!
I really am stumped  ......

I have to admit I am happy though, it seemed so long away.... but now ill be taking clomid next week!! 

Michelle xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey michelle,

glad to hear your appointment went well.  sounds like your doc has an action plan,
that  must put your mind at rest a bit, its amazing the difference a doc who just gets 
on with it makes.  
my first gp who dealt with our fertility was useless, our new gp is fantastic, and doesnt hang about.
lets face it we all feel that clock ticking and if nothings moving forward it just makes you anxious.

I have heard of other girls on here who have been told to take the clomid without af, think this applies if your cycle is
crazy. 

glad things are moving along for you.
T xx


----------

